# CM GB Vivo (Inc S) Commits That Work on Vivow (Inc 2)



## Groupers

After scanning through the Vivo and Vivow changes on CM Code Review I've noticed that there are quite a few changes merged into the Vivo device tree. Most of them (barring kernel and cellular voice/data changes) also apply to Vivow and haven't been submitted for our device. For example button backlight dimming works, which you can try out here: http://rootzwiki.com...ks-for-the-car/

I do not have the skill or time to attempt to get these merged into the Vivow device tree, I'm hoping someone else here will step up and make the changes and submit them to CM Code Review. We can easily get the Incredible 2 on-par with the Incredible S as far as device support goes in CyanogenMod, and hopefully even before the CM 7.2 release.

List of changes tested to be working on the Inc 2
Vivo: button backlight dim - http://review.cyanogenmod.com/11701

Please list any additional changes you have tested from the Vivo device tree and I'll add them here. If you have submitted a change to code review please list that here as well and I'll keep track in this post.


----------



## ph1nn

I find this thread to be a little confusing, while the changelog isn't running for Vivow like it is Vivo, a lot of these changes are merged into Vivow. My button backlight definitely dims, and new changes like the show-build-date in About is too. Just grab burntcookie's latest Kang here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16315-rom-vanilla-cm72-kang-03082012/ He usually does a build every week or so.

Vivo changelog: http://cm-7-nightlies.appspot.com/?device=vivo


----------



## jellybellys

In all honesty, I don't think we need to be worrying about gingerbread much anymore, because Incredible 2 developers right now are more focused on ICS, from what I understand.


----------



## ma70

jellybellys said:


> In all honesty, I don't think we need to be worrying about gingerbread much anymore, because Incredible 2 developers right now are more focused on ICS, from what I understand.


Yes, developers are much more focused on ICS but without an official 3.0xxxxx kernel, I feel that ICS development is at a standstill right now, and GB is already nice and stable..


----------



## Liarsenic

I honestly wish some of the devs weren't so focused on just ics ATM because its still so buggy without a kernel source. It would be nice if some of the kernel development went back to gb for a little while at least to get some of the small issues fixed there. I dont see much progress coming in the way of ics until some official stuff starts to come out

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

Liarsenic said:


> I honestly wish some of the devs weren't so focused on just ics ATM because its still so buggy without a kernel source. It would be nice if some of the kernel development went back to gb for a little while at least to get some of the small issues fixed there. I dont see much progress coming in the way of ics until some official stuff starts to come out
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Aeroevan has made AMAZING progress, looking lack to where ICS was on 12/27/12








In the build from 2 days ago, we have a working front and rear facing camera now. The only thing that does not work is video... and panoramic photos (of which we didn't have in GB anyway.) I would say that ICS is well on it's way to being fully working. It's been my DD since January


----------



## Groupers

jellybellys, ICS is also missing certain features that haven't been ported from GB yet. Some may never be ported. Just because you are okay with using ICS doesn't mean everyone else is and if you've missed it somehow, about half of the CM commits are still for GB. As of right now there have been roughly 750 changes merged into the GB source since Jan 1st. If you aren't concerned about GB anymore then there isn't really any need for you to come clog up the thread with pointless posts that just encourage other users to post pointless rebuttals. Please stop.

ph1nn, I'll have to build CM7 again to double check but I'm guessing those ROMs with working backlight dimming are just because they've pulled in the changes from vivo as well. You can see that I've linked to both devices in CM Code Review in the first post as "vivo" and "vivow" to see the differences. Can anyone quickly confirm that 7.1.0 had working capacitive button backlight dimming?


----------



## ma70

Groupers said:


> jellybellys, ICS is also missing certain features that haven't been ported from GB yet. Some may never be ported. Just because you are okay with using ICS doesn't mean everyone else is and if you've missed it somehow, about half of the CM commits are still for GB. As of right now there have been roughly 750 changes merged into the GB source since Jan 1st. If you aren't concerned about GB anymore then there isn't really any need for you to come clog up the thread with pointless posts that just encourage other users to post pointless rebuttals. Please stop.
> 
> ph1nn, I'll have to build CM7 again to double check but I'm guessing those ROMs with working backlight dimming are just because they've pulled in the changes from vivo as well. You can see that I've linked to both devices in CM Code Review in the first post as "vivo" and "vivow" to see the differences. Can anyone quickly confirm that 7.1.0 had working capacitive button backlight dimming?


Well said. What I'm hoping for is someone does more GB AOSP kernel development because aeroevan's 0.8 kernel is great, but it has multitouch issues and I'm not sure if it's the CM7 ROMs or the kernels, but the keyboard lag/lack of registry at certain times is irritating. Over at XDA, the tiamet developer says that it may have to do with a missing/incorrect BIN file, or it could be the kernel....


----------



## jellybellys

Groupers said:


> jellybellys, ICS is also missing certain features that haven't been ported from GB yet. Some may never be ported. Just because you are okay with using ICS doesn't mean everyone else is and if you've missed it somehow, about half of the CM commits are still for GB. As of right now there have been roughly 750 changes merged into the GB source since Jan 1st. If you aren't concerned about GB anymore then there isn't really any need for you to come clog up the thread with pointless posts that just encourage other users to post pointless rebuttals. Please stop.
> 
> ph1nn, I'll have to build CM7 again to double check but I'm guessing those ROMs with working backlight dimming are just because they've pulled in the changes from vivo as well. You can see that I've linked to both devices in CM Code Review in the first post as "vivo" and "vivow" to see the differences. Can anyone quickly confirm that 7.1.0 had working capacitive button backlight dimming?


Sorry... I didn't mean to hurt anyone.

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## ma70

jellybellys said:


> Sorry... I didn't mean to hurt anyone.
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


I'm sure he wasn't trying to be offensive when he said it, but I mean, when you come into a topic for people who want GB support and tell them to go ICS (or anything relating to ICS) it is a bit off-topic and unneeded.









Speaking of ICS, people at XDA are talking about trying ICS kernels on GB AOSP ROMs with some success. I don't really support this or anything, but for the adventurous, it may be worth something trying out.


----------



## elicik

Not trolling here: Will most of the commits ONLY work for GB? Or will most of them be ported to ICS? Because eventually, ICS will be stable. The moment CM7 came out, people stopped getting CM6 (unsupported devices not included). While things right now are going for CM7.2, it is important to make preparations for CM9.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

elicik said:


> Not trolling here: Will most of the commits ONLY work for GB? Or will most of them be ported to ICS? Because eventually, ICS will be stable. The moment CM7 came out, people stopped getting CM6 (unsupported devices not included). While things right now are going for CM7.2, it is important to make preparations for CM9.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


The button backlight dim already works on CM9. Not sure if there are any other IncS GB commits that need to be ported to CM9 though.


----------



## Groupers

This is actually specifically for moving Inc S Gingerbread code into Inc 2 Gingerbread code because it's almost as simple as copy/paste but maybe there are some ICS commits that will add features too? I'm not really sure. Probably the rotating buttons...


----------



## Groupers

Well, rotating backlight buttons work on 7.2 RC1 and no one seems to know of any others... so I guess this thread is done.


----------

